# All dialects: to want



## Abu Bishr

Hi Guys

Not that I'm a big fan of Arabic dialects currently spoken all over the Arab world, I think it would be a good idea to have something similar for Arabic dialects as they have for all languages in one of the forums.
So what do you guys think?

I think the best way to test this idea is by actually doing an example. So I'll start with the easy one which is Modern Standard Arabic:

ماذا تريد؟ (Matha Turiid) This is for a male.
When addressing a female we say:
ماذا تريدين؟ (Matha Turiidiin)


----------



## Heba

Egyptian Colloquial Arabic

Male: عايز ايه (Ayez Eih)
Female: عايزه ايه (Ayza Eih)


----------



## fatiha

Moroccan Colloquial Arabic

both female and male

 أشْ  ْبغِيتي 

ach bghiti


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Jordan/Libanese/Palestinian Colloquial Arabic

Male:   شو بدَّك    Shu beddak ?
Female:    شو بدِّك   Shu beddik ?


----------



## Mery_Dian

Hello Fatiha  


			
				fatiha said:
			
		

> Moroccan Colloquial Arabic
> 
> both female and male
> 
> أشْ  ْبغِيتي
> 
> ash bghiti



Or : *شنو *بغيتي  (‘shnu  ‘bghiti)


----------



## linguist786

I think fatiha might have spelt it "ach" because of the French spoken in Morocco. The "ch" in French corresponds to the english "sh", which probably influenced her transcription. But I guess under the transcriptions we use in this forum, "ash" would be considered the correct one.


----------



## al-sirbi

Shin tibbi ?

(libyan dialect)


----------



## Mery_Dian

linguist786 said:
			
		

> I think fatiha might have spelt it "ach" because of the French spoken in Morocco. The "ch" in French corresponds to the english "sh", which probably influenced her transcription. But I guess under the transcriptions we use in this forum, "ash" would be considered the correct one.



Exactly linguist786... 
Because the fisrt foreign language taught in Morocco is French, we would automatically transliterate sounds according to the French spelling system. Hence, I know that Fatiha actually meant "ash", though we cannot say that "ach" is really incorrect, since we are not using standard IPA transcription after all


----------



## linguist786

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Thomas F. O'Gara

Iraqi:

Shitríd?


----------



## elroy

J.F. de TROYES said:
			
		

> Jordan/Libanese/Palestinian Colloquial Arabic
> 
> Male: شو بدَّك Shu beddak ?
> Female: شو بدِّك Shu beddik ?


Not quite.

Palestinian/Jordanian: Shu b*i*ddak/b*i*dd*e*k? 
Lebanese: Shu b*a*ddak/b*a*ddik? 

In some parts of northern Israel we also say "baddak/baddik" (as in Lebanon).  
In Palestinian Arabic we can also say "eesh" instead of "shu."


----------



## MarcB

Thomas F. O'Gara said:
			
		

> Iraqi:
> 
> Shitríd?


 Also.

Iraq and Bahrain  شِنو تريد؟  Iraq =shinu treed, Bahrain=shnua treed.


----------



## SarahBeth

elroy said:
			
		

> Palestinian/Jordanian: Shu b*i*ddak/b*i*dd*e*k?
> Lebanese: Shu b*a*ddak/b*a*ddik?
> 
> In some parts of northern Israel we also say "baddak/baddik" (as in Lebanon).
> In Palestinian Arabic we can also say "eesh" instead of "shu."


 
You will also hear "eesh" in Jordan, I think(?).  I just remember talking to some Lebanese friends and their giggling when I said "eesh fi" instead of "shu fi" and their saying it was Jordanian.


----------



## elroy

SarahBeth said:
			
		

> You will also hear "eesh" in Jordan, I think(?). I just remember talking to some Lebanese friends and their giggling when I said "eesh fi" instead of "shu fi" and their saying it was Jordanian.


 Yes, that's right.  Palestinian and Jordanian Arabic are virtually identical.


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

fatiha said:


> Moroccan Colloquial Arabic
> 
> both female and male
> 
> أشْ  ْبغِيتي
> 
> ach bghiti


or "shnu bghiti" as mery dian said.

You must have noticed that both masculine and feminine use the same form in morrocan arabic.
Well that's not completely true,as the varieties within moroccan arabic are very big.

for example,although 90% of morrocans would use "ash/shnu bghiti",in the eastern moroccan dialect(oujda,and cities near the algerian border) we would say:

"smu bghit" or "washta bghit" to a man
"smu bghiti" or "washta bghiti" to a woman
(smu=shnu and washta=ash in eastern spoken morrocan)
it would be wrong to say that eastern moroccan  is identical to algerian dialect knowing that algerian dialect has also different spoken dialects:

In algerian arabic:

west(oran): shta bghit(m) shta bghiti(f)

center(algiers): wash/shnu 7abbit(m) wash/shnu 7abbiti(f)

I'm not sure for the east(constantine) but I know that "what" is said: washi,washia,wash or simply sh


----------



## al-sirbi

This is incredible.
In Serbian  we also say SHTA  (meaning WHAT).


----------



## Tariq_Ibn_zyad

yes,that's funny,I guess it's a pure coincidence..

I wonder where does shta/washta come from in classical arabic
I know that shnu,ashnu,washnu and shinu come from: ayy shay'in huwa
shu:ayy shay huwa
esh,ash,ish,wash and also egyptian eh(by converting sh into h): ayy shay

does anyone has an idea for washta/shta?


----------



## GuadalaKhara

bidi 3arif kief bt'ul "bidi" fi el jazair aw fi lawghiye 3amiye taniye....

Man, Arabic looks ridiculous in latin letters. Unfortunately, I don't have an Arabic keyboard 

But anyways, do you guys know if speakers of other dialects use the MSA "areed," or words derived from that?


----------



## ayed

Badawi Najdi often say:
*ودي افعل كذا وكذا*
*I'd like to do such and such*
*ودي أروح إلى والدي*
*I'd like to go up to my father*
*Widdy*


----------



## DrLindenbrock

GuadalaKhara said:


> but anyways, do you guys know if speakers of other dialects use the MSA "areed," or words derived from that?


 
Good question!  One of my professors wrote that in Iraq they use راد / يريد (raad / yiriid) and I have been wondering how accurate that is! Of course, I trust my professor and have a high opinion of him  , but if somebody would be so kind to clarify this...
Thanks, cheers


----------



## cherine

GuadalaKhara said:


> bidi 3arif kief bt'ul "bidi" fi el jazair aw fi lawghiye 3amiye taniye....
> 
> man, arabic looks ridiculous in latin letters. unfortunately, i don't have an arabic keyboard


Hello and welcome to the forum 
For the Arabic keyboard, see post # 4 in this thread (and take the time to read the rules while you're at it  )


> but anyways, do you guys know if speakers of other dialects use the MSA "areed," or words derived from that?


I Egypt we say عايز - عاوز the feminine is عايزة - عاوزة , the plural is عايزين - عاوزين  . I give two alternatives because some people say 3aa*y*ez while others say 3aa*w*ez.


----------



## Abu Rashid

> I give two alternatives because some people say 3aa*y*ez while others say 3aa*w*ez



I've noticed the different ways of saying this, but never worked out why the difference is. Is it regional?


----------



## cherine

I think it's more of individual. Each person pronounces it the way that's easier for them. Some -or even many- use both forms.


----------



## ayed

We also use :
(She) : تبي=تبغى=تبغي
tibi : tabgha:tabghi
(He) : يبي=يبغى=يبغي
Yebi:yabgha:yabghi
_Otaibi tribe always replace the suffix"*ي*"(_*ياء المخاطب*_) with " ا"_
_specially when addresing a man or a boy._

(F : you) تبين =تبغين
Tibeen :Tab.ghain/Tabgheen
Plu (F+M) تبون=تبغون
Tubuon:Tabghuon


----------



## SaiH

Abu Rashid said:


> Zitat:
> I give two alternatives because some people say 3aa*y*ez while others say 3aa*w*ez
> I've noticed the different ways of saying this, but never worked out why the difference is. Is it regional?



I agree with cherine - for me for example it is easier to pronounce 3aayeza than 3aaweza, so I prefer 3aayeza but I have to say that I am not a native.


----------



## Abu Rashid

I find one is easier in certain sentences, so I tend to use both, depending on the sentence itself. Just wanted to know though if it was related to regional dialect.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

DrLindenbrock said:


> Good question! One of my professors wrote that in Iraq they use يُريد     تُريد (raad / yiriid) and I have been wondering how accurate that is! Of course, I trust my professor and have a high opinion of him  , but if somebody would be so kind to clarify this...
> Thanks, cheers


 
I think you're quite right in  trusting your professor. Thomas F.O G'ara previously said in this thread that in Iraq "What do you want?" is "Shi trid? ", where "trid" is the same as "t(i)riid":  the Damma of MSA " is replaced by a kasra on "t" with these forms: 'ariid, t(i)riid, yiriid. I 've got a book about Iraq arabic that gives "raad, yiriid"= to want.


----------



## Nikola

In Yemen ashti=I want


----------



## Ich

In lebanese also " shu`b treed" ( more polite)


----------



## lcfatima

UAE:
shu tibba (m)

shu tibbein (f)

Omani:

aish/waish/muu depending on region plus tibba/tibbi m/f


----------



## djara

Great idea!
In Tunisian
For both male and female آش تحب (aash t7ib)
In certain areas, female = آش تحبي (aash t7ibbi)


----------



## Xence

Tariq_Ibn_zyad said:


> In algerian arabic:
> 
> west(oran): shta bghit(m) shta bghiti(f)
> 
> center(algiers): wash/shnu 7abbit(m) wash/shnu 7abbiti(f)
> 
> I'm not sure for the east(constantine) but I know that "what" is said: washi,washia,wash or simply sh


 
East(Constantine, Sétif, Annaba...)
Male: _Wash t'7abb - wash t'7awwas_ *واش تْحَبْ - واش تحَوَسْ*
Female: _Wash t'7abbi - wash t'7awwsi_ *واش تْحَبّي - واش تحَوْسي*

(Notice: some use _wa3lah_ *وَعْلاهْ* or _3lah_ *عْلاهْ* instead of _wash_)


----------



## djara

But anyways, do you guys know if speakers of other dialects use the MSA "areed," or words derived from that?[/quote]

A saying in Tunisian Arabic: keema tesht-hee w *treed*.
 كيما تشتهي و *تريد* All you can wish for.


----------



## Hemza

djara said:


> But anyways, do you guys know if speakers of other dialects use the MSA "areed," or words derived from that?



Hello, I know this thread is old but I reply: I think that Iraqi speakers and as I read through the thread, Ba7arni speakers use it. I also heard once "idha bteerid" by a Lebanese speaker. I wonder if they use it as much as "baddé".


----------



## Hemza

In Hassaniya (which goes for Morocco/Mauritania/South Western Algeria), it is

شن تبغي
شنو تبغي
اش تبغي

The same also goes for Moroccan by the way which used (in its urban speech) to have
شنو تريد
شنو تحب

but both verbs have been literally eradicated by بغى except in few areas.


----------

